# rooster south of PV



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

I went tuna fishing out of PV on the first day and I used 10' prototype Black Hole rod and Penn Clash 6000 for popping. I almost had one as it hit my FCL Labo stickbait, but it left onlyu teeth mark.
I don't know how it missed the big treble hooks under the teeth mark. 



On the next day (today) we went down to south and fished on a panga as surf was too high. 
The combo of 10' Black Hole rod and Penn Clash 6000 was pretty good and I could cast pretty far with the setup. While Carlos and John used skipping technique, they used 10'6" Black Hole Cape Cod Surf rods.
I experimented jerk/strop technique using the stickbait.
The frist fish on the stickbait was nice 25 - 30 lb toro (jack). It fought hard like a GT, but i could fight comfortably with 10' Black Hole rod and Penn Clash 6000.
After catching second toro with the setup, finally rooster hit the lure. 
It was off season for rooster, but rooster were plentiful thought they didn't hit the lures well.

If surf is fishable, we will try rooster fishing from the surf tomorrow. Otherwise, we are going to use a panga again.





Carlos fighting a rooster using 10'6" Black Hole Cape Cod Surf rod.


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

2nd day rooster fishing

Rooster and jack hit our lures relentlessly today. We must had at least 20 hit each.

It was off season for rooster, but there was lots of rooster on this trip.
I tested new 10' prototype Black Hole Surf/popping rod on this trip and I think the rod is very powerful even for tuna or big GT.

Carlos enjoyed fighting nice rooster and toro using light 6'6" Black Hole Cape Cod Slow Pitch rod for popping.


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

The 10' prototype Black Hole rod is very powerful. I got to test the rod for tuna and GT when long cast is needed.
It looks the 10' rod is stronger than 10'6" Black Hole Cape Cod Surf rod.


----------



## Tomspen99 (Oct 15, 2012)

Nice fish. Who were your guides?


----------

